# Boursin Cheese & Caramelized Onion Phyllo Packages



## jkath (Feb 11, 2005)

Boursin Cheese and Caramelized Onion Phyllo Packages

Makes 8 servings

2 Tbsp. Butter
2 cups sliced onion
6 sheets phyllo dough
4 Tbsp. Butter, melted
¾ cup grated parmesan cheese
2 packages (5.2 oz.) Boursin Garlic & Fine Herbs Cheese
Chives, for garnish
Cooking spray

In large, non-stick skillet, heat 2 Tbsp. Butter over medium heat. Cook onions, stirring occasionally 8-10 minutes or until golden brown. If desired, season to taste with salt and pepper. Remove from heat and cool to room temperature.

Lay one sheet of phyllo on a clean flat surface and lightly brush with melted butter. Sprinkle with about 1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese. Cover with a second sheet of phyllo, brush with butter and sprinkle with 1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese. Cover with a third sheet of phyllo, brush with butter and sprinkle with 1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese. Cut phyllo stack down center crosswise and lengthwise to form 4 equal rectangles. Repeat process with remaining phyllo sheets.

Quarter each cheese round and flatten slightly to form eight 2 ½-inch-wide disks. Place one disk in center of each rectangle and top with about 1 round tablespoon caramelized onions. Fold the long sides up and over the middle to cover the cheese and onions. Fold the two remaining sides over to create rectangle shaped package.

Place seam side down on a non-stick baking pan lightly coated with cooking spray and brush each package with melted butter. Refrigerate 1 hour. Bake at 425 degrees Farenheit for 18-20 minutes, or until golden brown.


----------

